
Game Companies Oppose DMCA Exemption for ‘Abandoned’ Online Games - el_duderino
https://torrentfreak.com/game-companies-oppose-dmca-exemption-for-abandoned-online-games-180217/
======
jkcmailbox
"We don't think there's enough interest in the game to make money by still
running servers for it, but we also don't want anyone willing to run servers
to be able to do it either."

Pick one, either you run the servers or you let someone else do it. (IMO,
IANAL, etc)

------
downrightmike
When I'm in a nursing home and suffering from dementia, I hope I can go back
and play some of the games I know so well. A whole second time around.

